# Aleo Vera Juice



## 15352 (Aug 14, 2005)

Hey guys, I was diagnosed with IBS 6 months ago after suffering from extreme stomach cramps. I also suffer from Constipation, but that comes and goes.. sometimes up to 4 days with nothing!! At the health shop they reccomomed aleo vera juice. I have been taking it for 4 months and havent had any stomach cramps. Its made for IBS sufferers.


----------



## sancha (Dec 25, 2005)

well just started taking aleo vera juice and im hoping that it works .


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hello and welcome sancha


----------



## 16030 (Jan 23, 2006)

I tried Aloe Vera Juice as well but i dont really like the taste of it. Right now im Drinking Goji Juice, its made from these berries and it taste really good it seemed to be helping me for the past month. My doctor stopped my meds, so ive had a bowel movement everyday. I also know someomone who had the same problem as you almost 2 years ago and shes been drinking this juice and it has helped her a lot! here is the link Goji Juiceif you hae any questions feel free to email me at chika_chikita###hotmail.com


----------



## 16030 (Jan 23, 2006)

oh and i forgot to mention there is a website when you can read more about the goji berry juicehttp://spaces.msn.com/members/BeHealthy/let me know if you know more about the goji juice chika_chikita###hotmail.com


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

I like the aloe for cramps, diarrhea, and constipation. However it hasn't touched my nausea.


----------



## 14248 (Oct 8, 2005)

Hi! i tried Aloe vea juice a while ago and it did help alot - no longer 100 times a day, no longer had to spint to the loo however i will say it isn't a complete cure and if there is a change in health/hormone circumstances (eg. when i went off the pill) it was no longer as effective against IBS-D however i must admit i did feel alot better in general. I am now taking some other herbal stuff which has got a type of Aloe in it and it seems to help - go figure!?!


----------



## 16030 (Jan 23, 2006)

hey Southern,so your sayin you felt better from the aloe vera and then you went off the pill and it didnt work as good any more?would you suggest stayin on the pill if you feel good ? now that your saying this im debating to put off getting of the pill until im done school just incase my symptoms return.


----------



## 14248 (Oct 8, 2005)

I unsure if the pill as such was the problem - it might have been the change in hormone levels but that was my experience {note-i was on the combination 2nd generation pill can't remember what brand} but if you are 'stable' at the moment and have exams (? - just guessing here as you say you are almost done at school) the stress of exams might be enough for your system to cope with without the change in hormornes from coming of the pill as well ... however the final decision is up to you - as you probably have guessed forom reading these board (like i've learned from) that one thing/food/product will effect one person and not another - makes no sense , does it?Good luck and let us/me know if when you come off the pill it effects you too - or maybe it was just my luck!


----------

